# Explain what love means to you in a song



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The only lyrics that represent the kind of love that I feel are the ones that I wrote.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

A little darker and deeper. =)


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't really think of a song that captures love.

I like this one though:


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I said Hold On to me tighter, Uh-hu


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

stiletto said:


> A little darker and deeper. =)


Haha I like the darker and deeper ones (had to delete one for the post to go through). 

I'm liking this one lately:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

I giggled posting this


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

I think the best part of love is when people love me unconditionally. And when we don't have to be ashamed or worry we're being judged, its the most healing thing.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Love is not mere affection or lust. 
True love is fully understanding another person, emotionally and intellectually. And a sense of deep openness and honesty.
And I think U2 captures this well in 'Song for Someone'.






_You've got a face not spoiled by beauty_
_I have some scars from where I've been_
_You've got eyes that can see right through me_
_You're not afraid of anything they've seen_

_I was told that I would feel_
_Nothing the first time_
_I don't know how these cuts heal_
_But in you I found a right_

_If there is a light_
_You can always see_
_And there is a world_
_We can always be_
_If there is a dark_
_That we shouldn't doubt_
_And there is a light_
_Don't let it go out
_
_You let me into a conversation_
_A conversation only we could make_
_You're breaking into my imagination_
_Whatever's in there is yours to take_


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't know why but I fucking love this song


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## stripedfurball (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

Probably my top three.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

@dunemobbin Follow you into the dark makes my wife cry every time. Beautiful song.
@ecstasy I see your heroes and call, with heroes:






Some more:
















One of these may not be totally serious.


----------

